
Ask HN: Identify top blog/podcast to follow in your line of work? - jackallis
i like economics but i am suffering from information paralysis.
======
reecestart
My line of work is in cloud computing, and there is more than enough content
to read purely on my employers services. When I venture out I find the other
HN, Hacker Noon[1] to have a good mix of articles from varying perspectives
that are easily consumable.

[1] [https://hackernoon.com/](https://hackernoon.com/)

